# Sticky  Avy beacons: All Alkalines all the time



## killclimbz

This is just a reminder to always use Alkaline batteries in your transceiver. No lithium and no rechargeable batteries. They don't work or have a rapid fall off in power output in the case of rechargeable batteries. 

Here is an article regarding the matter. 

Lithium Batteries and Avalanche Beacons

I am pretty sure our seasoned vets know this, but for the n00bs getting into backcountry riding, this is important stuff to get right.


----------



## nzboardlife

i endorse this product.

Remember kids to never leave home without spares
Always replace above ~65% battery power
never buy a plastic shovel
or a cheap probe... you get what you pay for i promise you that much


----------



## marcdeo

nzboardlife said:


> i endorse this product.
> 
> Remember kids to never leave home without spares
> Always replace above ~65% battery power
> never buy a plastic shovel
> or a cheap probe... you get what you pay for i promise you that much


can u recommend products?


----------



## Zak Smith

Some of the newer beacons, including for example the Pieps/BD Guide BT and the Mammut Barryvox S, explicitly support lithium batteries per the manufacturer.

static.mammut.com/file/Barryvox_S_Extended_Reference_Guide_BarryHeart_3.0_EN.pdf


> EXTENDED REFERENCE GUIDE
> BARRYVOX
> INITIAL SETUP
> Batteries
> Only use alkaline (LR03/AAA) or lithium (LR92/AAA) batteries
> of the same type. Always insert 3 new batteries of the same
> type. In case these batteries need to be removed, the same
> 3 batteries or 3 new batteries must be reinserted. Never use
> rechargeable batteries and always replace all the batteries at
> the same time.


I don't mean to be contradictory, but the link in the top post is somewhat dated. But even it concludes with, "Unless the manufacturer specifically recommends them for a certain product, they should not be used. "


----------



## killclimbz

Barroyvox is the only manufacturer that has this, and there is still some talk about it. Yes the post is old. Barryovox is also not the most used beacon out there. Your post will suffice.


----------



## Jason4

The bottom line is read your owners manual and if in doubt use alkaline batteries and use batteries from a high quality name brand. Batteries are cheap and aren't going to save you much money.


----------

